# Recipe Ideas For These Surplus Hops



## rough60 (13/3/09)

Hi all,

I was after any suggestions to use up my surplus of hops I'm not using that much any more.
You could blend all 4 or give single hop recipes, I don't mind.
I'll even send a bottle or 2 to anyone to try if I make their recipe.

Anyway I've got about 100g of each of the following:
POR
Newport
Glacier
Challenger

Cheers.


----------



## braufrau (13/3/09)

100g each? or in total?



rough60 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was after any suggestions to use up my surplus of hops I'm not using that much any more.
> You could blend all 4 or give single hop recipes, I don't mind.
> ...


----------



## drsmurto (13/3/09)

rough60 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was after any suggestions to use up my surplus of hops I'm not using that much any more.
> You could blend all 4 or give single hop recipes, I don't mind.
> ...



Newport = barleywine
Challenger = english IPA 
POR = big bad FES

Never used glacier.


----------



## rough60 (13/3/09)

Yeah 100g of each, thanks.


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/09)

glacier in a PA or a 'mexican lager style' (read corona). nice lemony hops. 

with the other wyou could make a weird ass hop burst ale!


----------



## Bribie G (13/3/09)

I can imagine POR and challenger going together well in an Australian / UK crossover pale ale, if you use the POR for bittering and boil the buggery out of them, and use the Challenger for flavour and Aroma.

Newport and Glacier are both bittering hops. Maybe try a combination in an APA for bittering then nuke with Amarillo or Cascade for flavour and aroma?

Edit: I just used 30g of Newport 60 mins in a braggott and no other hop as I want the honey and spices to come through as aroma. Get some honey maybe


----------



## Fourstar (13/3/09)

Goto Auspost, get a stachel and post them in my direction! 

I'd go the newport and glacier In a hopburst stye IPA. YUM!


----------



## newguy (13/3/09)

Glacier has a really nice aroma and flavour. Challenger is another of my favourites. You can blend them for a good English IPA or a bitter/pale ale. Choose any IPA or PA recipe that looks good to you and use Challenger/Glacier 50/50 throughout. For my American PAs or IPAs I split the bittering/late hop IBUs 70%/30% of the total. For an English style I'd split it 80/20 or 85/15. For good effect, dry hop with about 30g total, again mixed 50/50.

Can't comment on the other hops.


----------



## rough60 (19/3/09)

The glacier I've put into a american wheat but heaps over hopped compared to style.
Still after some recipes for the other hops.
Maybe a barley wine.


----------



## dj1984 (21/3/09)

Ok digging this one up again, i just went through my fridge had a look at what i have not used for a while i got a crap load of southern cross flowers and dont know what to use them for, i got a few other diferent hops that are getting low like chinook cascade hersbrucker anyone got any ideas?

60 gm chinook pellets
35 gm cascade pellets
90 gm NZ southern cross flowers
and about 25 gm hersbrucker

Edit: Should of had a look in recpieDB looks like it will be an ipa but stuff knows what to do with the hersbrucker


----------



## SumnerH (21/3/09)

POR is a terrible, awful hop. It will ruin anything you put it in. Please mail it to me for proper disposal.

This message has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that I'm trying to clone Redback (which uses POR for bittering), and POR isn't available over here in the USA (hence I'm stuck substituting Clusters for it), just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/09)

SumnerH said:


> POR is a terrible, awful hop. It will ruin anything you put it in. Please mail it to me for proper disposal.
> 
> This message has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that I'm trying to clone Redback (which uses POR for bittering), and POR isn't available over here in the USA (hence I'm stuck substituting Clusters for it), just in case you were wondering.



I'm pretty sure that CraftBrewer (top of page) supply to the USA. The owner is Ross here on the forum. Why not PM him or contact through the shop website and see what's the go with getting some POR? I just bought a book out of London and it got here in 3 working days so I'm sure Ross could pop a packet over that ditch called the Pacific in similar time frame.  

Cluster is fairly similar, it's the hop used in Castlemaine Perkins XXXX here in Brisbane, despite being a US hop. Before the ubiquitous POR I think Australian breweries had long adapted the American varieties as being more suitable than the old British varieties in our lager type beers.


----------



## SumnerH (21/3/09)

BribieG said:


> I'm pretty sure that CraftBrewer (top of page) supply to the USA. The owner is Ross here on the forum. Why not PM him or contact through the shop website and see what's the go with getting some POR? I just bought a book out of London and it got here in 3 working days so I'm sure Ross could pop a packet over that ditch called the Pacific in similar time frame.


Excellent idea.



> Cluster is fairly similar, it's the hop used in Castlemaine Perkins XXXX here in Brisbane, despite being a US hop. Before the ubiquitous POR I think Australian breweries had long adapted the American varieties as being more suitable than the old British varieties in our lager type beers.



Yes, and especially for a bittering hop @60 minutes I'm guessing the substitution won't make a huge difference. But still, at least for Australia day next year it'd be nice to have a bit of authenticity!


----------



## bradmcm (21/3/09)

I recently had the fortune of trying a 100% Cluster beer - just bitterness hops and light malt extract with S-33 yeast.
Brilliant beer but I would not say that US Cluster tastes anything like P.o.R. I was very surprised to find how much flavour actually came through from a 60 minute boil.

Maybe something more earthy like UK Target might be closer? Just a thought.


----------

